# question regarding Viper remote start range



## mariox1x (Dec 18, 2014)

hi, is the Viper remote start range dependent on the antenna or the remote itself? i went to a shop to install the 4806v with a 1 mile range. when i got home, i saw the manual on my seat for a 4606v, which has a 2,000 ft. range. i did get a 2-way remote though. so far coverage is not so good.
just want to make sure i didn't get taken here. would the unit have the model # on it? i'll have to find where it is installed


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

generally, the 2 way remotes have a lower range than the 1 way remotes.


----------

